# Shaking in anger



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 19, 2010)

It's still going on. Email after email. I'm actually shaking in anger right now.


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Silent Assassin, Whats up?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Hi Silent Assassin, Whats up?


...

oh its only my favourite person in the world

...


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 19, 2010)

You've changed your identity? 

OMG!

....sorry, did I just blow your cover? Dont worry, I wont tell anyone!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> You've changed your identity?
> 
> OMG!
> 
> ....sorry, did I just blow your cover? Dont worry, I wont tell anyone!



Yeah - I have a sneaking suspicion that my favourite person in the world is snooping on these boards. I must now edit posts lmao


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 19, 2010)

You should email northe and let him know your suspicions about that. he is the all-seeing-eye remember.....he can see I addresses and what peole do (I think??).

Do you know this person? This is ridiculous!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> You should email northe and let him know your suspicions about that. he is the all-seeing-eye remember.....he can see I addresses and what peole do (I think??).
> 
> Do you know this person? This is ridiculous!



yeah I emailed northe last night, hence the change of name - he reckons if she's reading as a guest then there's not really very much he can do.

unfortuntaly so...I met her in london. 

She's now starting rubbish with some of my friends on Livejournal - and I've had 2 emails within the past 5 minutes, really really quite nasty emails too. I'm wondering whether I should get in contact with the police about it


----------



## bev (Apr 19, 2010)

Blinkety flip silentassasin - thats scary! Hope you get to the bottom of who it is (well not the bottom - you know what i mean!).Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 19, 2010)

Babe, you need to change your signature. It maes you identifiable.

Whay have you waited- I would conact the police now. Tell this "person" you are pushing for harassment charges.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Babe, you need to change your signature. It maes you identifiable.
> 
> Whay have you waited- I would conact the police now. Tell this "person" you are pushing for harassment charges.



but i like my clicky blog linky D:

Well, I've emailed BT to see what they can do, the abuse report with LJ has been reopened and I have emailed hotmail AGAIN. 

I'm really not sure how to go about contacting the police with it. Is there a special website?


----------



## am64 (Apr 19, 2010)

sam i pm you x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 19, 2010)

got it and replied


----------



## am64 (Apr 19, 2010)

cool x xxx


----------



## am64 (Apr 19, 2010)

for all ninjas out there supporting sam x

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXZanbZ6PWs


----------



## margie (Apr 19, 2010)

Have a look at this page - it talks about the law and there are links down the side where you can get more advice

http://www.wiredsafety.org/gb/stalking/


----------



## am64 (Apr 20, 2010)

excellent looking link ! i will also read it properly tomorrow when eyes are not so tired


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have sent out so many emails and filled in so many forms about this this evening that I'm about ready to break down in tears.

I'm bored of it ALL. I'm jsut so glad that I've fgot you lot who understand and also a lot of very supportive people on LJ

Margie, I filled in a form from that website.

Also, what she is doing is indeed a criminal offence - I've been doing my research thanks to someone on LJ. But I don't think LJ will do anything. I don't think hotmail will do anything. 

ITS SUCH A MESSED UP SITUATION!


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 20, 2010)

*hugs* sending my support hun & if theres anything I can do let me know xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 20, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> *hugs* sending my support hun & if theres anything I can do let me know xx



pmd you hon


----------



## Caroline (Apr 20, 2010)

if you have done everything else and proved you have reported this nuisance, can the police help? What she is doing is not nice and you are understandably upset by it. Not sure what else to suggest, maybe the local community law centre or citizens advice, but am not sure if they can do anything about stuff that happens on the internet.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 20, 2010)

One thing the police might ask for is some kind of diary chronicling events as they have escalated so they can see how much worse things have become (assuming there was a build up to this point). It occurs to me that it might be a good idea to create a little spreadsheet or document showing dates and times and what was written, and showing copies of any paper/electronic evidence you have. I also suggest you print everything off and keep it in a folder somewhere safe so there's hard evidence that she can't deny. In fact, keep copies of absolutely everything related to this horrid business.

(((HUGE HUGS)))

Oh, and I think Caroline is right. CAB should be able to advise you on what you can do and what your rights are.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 20, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> yeah I emailed northe last night, hence the change of name - he reckons if she's reading as a guest then there's not really very much he can do.
> 
> unfortuntaly so...I met her in london.
> 
> She's now starting rubbish with some of my friends on Livejournal - and I've had 2 emails within the past 5 minutes, really really quite nasty emails too. I'm wondering whether I should get in contact with the police about it



So sorry to hear this. If it was me I would go to the police, if you had these posted to you by Royal Mail it is a form of abusive harassment. Go to the police and take a friend with you or phone up the non emercency police number and ask for advice or go to Citizens Advice Bureau. Take care and best wishes Sheena


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, it is harassment, there are many different forms. People can be prosecuted for harassment on social networking sites like Facebook, so I cant see this is any different.

I hope this doesnt seem mean- but I think another thing you need to consider doing is not making reference to her, or her activities on threads here- I agree, quite likely she is reading this. It might attract her more to it as she will then know it is getting to you....its just a thought. It would mean that you wouldnt get the same suport though which is a shame...

When she emails you, are you responding?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Yep, it is harassment, there are many different forms. People can be prosecuted for harassment on social networking sites like Facebook, so I cant see this is any different.
> 
> I hope this doesnt seem mean- but I think another thing you need to consider doing is not making reference to her, or her activities on threads here- I agree, quite likely she is reading this. It might attract her more to it as she will then know it is getting to you....its just a thought. It would mean that you wouldnt get the same suport though which is a shame...
> 
> When she emails you, are you responding?



Nope, am totally ignoring everything she sends to me. They're all being saved in a seperate folder and I'm sending information to her ISP later on (oh the joys of statcounter and IP addresses)


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 20, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Nope, am totally ignoring everything she sends to me. They're all being saved in a seperate folder and I'm sending information to her ISP later on (oh the joys of statcounter and IP addresses)



Good, Im glad you are not responding to her.  Id be half tempted to call her up (do you have her number?) and ask her (I shall put this in polite forum language!) what 'on earth' she thinks she is doing?!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Good, Im glad you are not responding to her.  Id be half tempted to call her up (do you have her number?) and ask her (I shall put this in polite forum language!) what 'on earth' she thinks she is doing?!



unfortunately I don't. All I know is she lives in Adelaide...I did have her address but that's long since gone lol


----------



## am64 (Apr 20, 2010)

hey my mum is in adelaide at the mo wanna me to call her in ?? ninja granny !! my mum can be very scarey


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 20, 2010)

am64 said:


> hey my mum is in adelaide at the mo wanna me to call her in ?? ninja granny !! my mum can be very scarey



DOOOOOOO IIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## am64 (Apr 20, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> DOOOOOOO IIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT



heheeeheehheheeeee very scary idea ! have you ever seen the mighty boosh nanageddon


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 20, 2010)

am64 said:


> heheeeheehheheeeee very scary idea ! have you ever seen the mighty boosh nanageddon



YES ITS AMAZING

as an aside

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Another email. She's getting bored.


----------



## RachelT (Apr 20, 2010)

And we thought my mafia godmother-granny was scary!

Seriously, you really do wonder what's wrong with some people, do they enjoy making life harder for other people?
Unfortunately i really can't think of anyway i can help you, but send you my best wishes and let me know that i'm thinking of you.

Rachel


----------



## am64 (Apr 20, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> YES ITS AMAZING
> 
> as an aside
> 
> ...



then you'll recognize my mother X

ohhh how id like to post ************ ha !!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 20, 2010)

am64 said:


> then you'll recognize my mother X
> 
> ohhh how id like to post ************ ha !!!



I think you should totally do it. A lot of people are starting to realise what she's like and posting stuff, saying that a) it's wrong and she should give it up and b) that what she is doing is a crime - it's all being deleted of course, and people are getting nasty comments back from her as well as spam.

It's just a matter of time before she breaks down and realises what a nasty piece of work she actually is.

Actually she's being rather quiet on the email front tonight, I'm waiting for the barage to start at any point - I had 16 off her this morning and SHE CANT EVEN SPELL! She sent one after the other trying to spell out a nasty insult and well...she failed


----------

